# New exploit found...



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I hear it will not be released... what us going on with that?

Anyone else get this same news?

If it is true I would say it is sad news....


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> I hear it will not be released... what us going on with that?
> 
> Anyone else get this same news?
> 
> If it is true I would say it is sad news....


My guess is once the official ota is out it will be released... They share the exploit now it gets patched were sol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Where did you hear/read the info on the exploit?


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

Oct 07 - @P3Droid - Droid3/Bionic: new exploit is not going to be released, so don't take any updates or u will lose root.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think he meant its not gonna be released until after the ota is out. Otherwise it'll b patched.


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

That's what I figured but Terri was asking for where that information may have come from. Just doin my part


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. Gotcha.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I was getting in a tizzy for nothing I guess. I took it the wrong way.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

P3 said "the bionic is the tip of the iceberg don't want to wreck it before a worthy device releases" when asked if it will be released for the Bionic. It probably won't be release until another high end Moto device comes out, Razr possibly. It makes sense, the Bionic is already rootable. Everyone said not to apply the update since it will break root and there may not be a way to re-root.

So the options are:

Don't accept any updates. Let the devs put the fixes into their roms or add root to the update.

Accept an update and lose root. Wait till a new device comes out that they will release the new exploit for or wait for someone else to figure out how to root it that doesn't care to release it.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> P3 said "the bionic is the tip of the iceberg don't want to wreck it before a worthy device releases" when asked if it will be released for the Bionic. It probably won't be release until another high end Moto device comes out, Razr possibly. It makes sense, the Bionic is already rootable. Everyone said not to apply the update since it will break root and there may not be a way to re-root.
> 
> So the options are:
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Just hope not too long of a wait for people who updated. 
I didn't so ill be for sure waiting on a update rooted rom

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zachdroid (Sep 24, 2011)

"rockstar323 said:


> P3 said "the bionic is the tip of the iceberg don't want to wreck it before a worthy device releases" when asked if it will be released for the Bionic. It probably won't be release until another high end Moto device comes out, Razr possibly. It makes sense, the Bionic is already rootable. Everyone said not to apply the update since it will break root and there may not be a way to re-root.
> 
> So the options are:
> 
> ...


Maybe I read your post wrong or misinterpreted it. If the exploit is released prior to the update landing down it will most likely be closed thereby nullifying the work put into finding it will then we all lose out. With rooting and modding an unreleased update discretion is important. I have a feeling that when the official ota is released root will exist on the developers part and then passes onto us. When stuff like this is rushed and thrown into public view too early those developing the rom (Moto) will do what they can to eliminate it will I for one don't want to lose root so im happy to wait. Others might not feel that way. Its cool. Its your device, do as you will. In modding and In war, its important not to show the ace in your hand too soon else it may be thwarted. Just my thoughts.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

"zachdroid said:


> Maybe I read your post wrong or misinterpreted it. If the exploit is released prior to the update landing down it will most likely be closed thereby nullifying the work put into finding it will then we all lose out. With rooting and modding an unreleased update discretion is important. I have a feeling that when the official ota is released root will exist on the developers part and then passes onto us. When stuff like this is rushed and thrown into public view too early those developing the rom (Moto) will do what they can to eliminate it will I for one don't want to lose root so im happy to wait. Others might not feel that way. Its cool. Its your device, do as you will. In modding and In war, its important not to show the ace in your hand too soon else it may be thwarted. Just my thoughts.


It sounds like a plan, my one concern is that no dev for bionic that is putting out roms have been able to incorperate the new radios, that being said there is still the iseuse of loosing data which correct me if I'm wrong...and I hope I am, but how would that be fixed if they can't flash the newer radios?


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

zachdroid said:


> Maybe I read your post wrong or misinterpreted it. If the exploit is released prior to the update landing down it will most likely be closed thereby nullifying the work put into finding it will then we all lose out. With rooting and modding an unreleased update discretion is important. I have a feeling that when the official ota is released root will exist on the developers part and then passes onto us. When stuff like this is rushed and thrown into public view too early those developing the rom (Moto) will do what they can to eliminate it will I for one don't want to lose root so im happy to wait. Others might not feel that way. Its cool. Its your device, do as you will. In modding and In war, its important not to show the ace in your hand too soon else it may be thwarted. Just my thoughts.


With P3 saying it won't be released until "a worthy device releases" I don't think it will be released for the Bionic since we already have a way to root. At least this is how I read it. This way it won't be patched on a future device. The people who update and loose root are most likely SOL until they decide to release it which would really suck if you have to warranty out a replacement that already has the update applied.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

P3 said sooner rather then later.. and with an announcment coming for the RAZR the 18th.. and lately they announce the phone a week or 2 before launch.. so I would expect it to be released around then..


----------

